# The use of template guides (Guide bushes)



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

As a matter of interest

I have asked this question on many forums on woodworking and since this seems? to be a dedicated? router forum I thought I would also ask here. How many people using a router would use the template guides (guide bushes) *on a regular basis * to complete projects or part of their projects. How many users would consider using a large guide say *1 31/64ths (40mm) or even a 2'' guide.*


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

If the project is going to be made multiple times and a template is needed then the use of bushings may be necessary

As fas a large bushing go you'll need a baseplate to accomodate them.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> As a matter of interest
> 
> I have asked this question on many forums on woodworking and since this seems? to be a dedicated? router forum I thought I would also ask here. How many people using a router would use the template guides (guide bushes) *on a regular basis * to complete projects or part of their projects. How many users would consider using a large guide say *1 31/64ths (40mm) or even a 2'' guide.*


I use guides often, the largest I have is a 1 1/4 OD about the limit for the standard PC guides. I think oak park has a larger dia. set (1 1/2").

Now tell us why we might want a 40mm or 2" guide........

Ed


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I use bushings pretty regularly, ever since I had one project severely damaged when using a top guided pattern bit. The lock collar on the bearing came loose, and the bearing worked its way up the shank and above the template. Guides just seem a little more "foolproof."

They also remove any excuses for taking too big of cuts. Just chuck up a larger OD guide, and you can use the same template, but nibble off the waste.

I do have a favorite 1/2 in flush trim bit that I use a lot as well, just because it cuts so well.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

reible said:


> I use guides often, the largest I have is a 1 1/4 OD about the limit for the standard PC guides. I think oak park has a larger dia. set (1 1/2").
> 
> Now tell us why we might want a 40mm or 2" guide........
> 
> Ed


Thanks to all who replied
In answer to your question Ed

(1) A greater range of cutters can be used

(2) You have a good chance at seeing the cutter in action

(3) All that waste material will clear more readily without the cutter over heating 

(4) ......and the most important reason, Small cutters such as the 1/4" range when in use, the chuck will penetrate through the guide to give the depth required without 'Crimping' that extra bit out of the chuck therefore adding safety awareness to your routing.

There are other reasons for the use of the 40mm but these are the main reasons.

Once the templates are constructed people with impaired vision and even totally blind people can use the method

With the use of the guides I have produced projects that was omce considered only possible with a CNC router
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

reible said:


> I use guides often, the largest I have is a 1 1/4 OD about the limit for the standard PC guides. I think oak park has a larger dia. set (1 1/2").
> 
> Now tell us why we might want a 40mm or 2" guide........
> 
> Ed



Tried to send a posting with answer unable to send This is only a trial before I submit my answer or you could email me
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*Just an Idea how to get your large guide bushing*



template tom said:


> As a matter of interest
> 
> I have asked this question on many forums on woodworking and since this seems? to be a dedicated? router forum I thought I would also ask here. How many people using a router would use the template guides (guide bushes) *on a regular basis * to complete projects or part of their projects. How many users would consider using a large guide say *1 31/64ths (40mm) or even a 2'' guide.*


I was thinking about this subject when an idea came to me. I have not done this and maybe it will not work but then again it might.

Make a new sub-base then when you make the holes make them the size of the a piece of 2" or what ever PVC pipe. You might want to use 3/8" thick materal then have the pipe inset 1/4". make the PVC just short of a 1/2" then glue it in place.

If you make this let us know how it worked, I might want to make one too. Of course detail of what you did would help.

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

This is great stuff!!! But, shouldn't this be in router forums/portable routing, maybe?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> This is great stuff!!! But, shouldn't this be in router forums/portable routing, maybe?


Anyone know how to move threads?

any one any one at all?

I sent mail to Mark so we will see what happens.

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I will get Mark to move the thread...maybe we should add templates and router bits to portable routing forum.


----------



## Nasanut (Sep 21, 2004)

With that big of a bit or guide I would rather use a fence or set up a pin router on my table. What in the world are you cutting?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Nasanut said:


> With that big of a bit or guide I would rather use a fence or set up a pin router on my table. What in the world are you cutting?


With the 40mm guide (1 37/64ths) I sometimes use a 1.6mm cutter for the project I am working on at the time. I also use a 33mm cutter when I am designing chair legs for a table or chair. It has the advantage of routing with a greater range of cutter diameters. All in the plunge mode.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> This is great stuff!!! But, shouldn't this be in router forums/portable routing, maybe?



Sounds like a good idea
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Nasanut said:


> With that big of a bit or guide I would rather use a fence or set up a pin router on my table. What in the world are you cutting?


 I see the words "pin router", and it sounds like you have one, since my question is off topic for here could you please go to:
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=113 
and tell us about it?????

OK now we can get back to the subject at hand.

Ed


----------



## Walter Rood (Sep 30, 2004)

A few days ago there was a table on using guide bushings with router bits and what distance you need from the pattern. I tried to copy it and couldn't. I do not know why and now I can not find it again on router form. Will someone tell me where it is? 
Thank you Walter


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Walter Rood said:


> A few days ago there was a table on using guide bushings with router bits and what distance you need from the pattern. I tried to copy it and couldn't. I do not know why and now I can not find it again on router form. Will someone tell me where it is?
> Thank you Walter


 Walter,

Try here:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=163

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I have never found a good reason for having a table to do the calculations I simply find out what I need and insert the required guide and cutter. I work it out at the source. I suppose a table would be of interest to those starting out with template guides.

Learn how to use the guides and you will increase your router's potential by 50%
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Nasanut said:


> With that big of a bit or guide I would rather use a fence or set up a pin router on my table. What in the world are you cutting?



Sorry I did answer this posting before now please forgive me.

I was preparing some legs for a number of chairs and the reason why I used a 40mm Guide was I was routing with a 33mm cutter that required the necessary clearance. The cutter could not be used with any smaller guide that I had at the time (and still do not have) see pics of legs


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I often use the router bush that came with the router which is 30mm.
I also use a 16mm (5/8") and a 11mm (7/16") that came with my dovetail jig.
I usually use the bushes when routing to jigs I have made from MDF.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Dewy
What type of project would you use the guides for? Have you used the 40mm Guide?
Tom


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

No Tom.
I only have those 3 bushes.
There are times when different size bushes might be useful but the ones I have suit me.
Jig following is the only reason I use bushes for and the jigs I have made are for the 30mm bush.
As all accessories in Europe are metric and many of my cutters are in inches, it can take some time calculating the difference between cutter and bush.
I therefore make a jig for a particular cut using a known cutter size.
Anything bigger than my normal use and I would use a straight edge guide offset from the router base.
I'd never use large diameter cutters hand held.
I'd use the router in a table.
I am waiting to get a 1/2" router before using any large bits.
At present I raise door panels on the table saw but would prefer the finish of a panel raising bit.
It's not safe running a panel against a fence set at 45° to the blade and raising the blade a little for each pass and the finish needs a lot of sanding with my ROS.
As soon as I am able I will be rebuilding the workshop to take account of the tools I have and new ones I intend getting.
I cant do this until I build a shed to take all the garden tools, mowers, shredder etc as they take up too much space in the workshop (garage)


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Dewy said:


> No Tom.
> I only have those 3 bushes.
> There are times when different size bushes might be useful but the ones I have suit me.
> Jig following is the only reason I use bushes for and the jigs I have made are for the 30mm bush.
> ...


Jig following is the only reason I use bushes for and the jigs I have made are for the 30mm bush.

_Are we talking Male or female Jigs?_

Anything bigger than my normal use and I would use a straight edge guide offset from the router base.

_What happens if the item is not straight?_

I am waiting to get a 1/2" router before using any large bits.

_I do not use large 1/4" large diameter cutters._

It's not safe running a panel against a fence set at 45° to the blade and raising the blade a little for each pass and the finish needs a lot of sanding with my ROS.

_I certainly would not run a panel as suggested above as you say it is not safe. 90% my routing is conducted in the plunge mode which I consider is safe So safe that I teach Blind people to use the router._

There are times when different size bushes might be useful but the ones I have suit me.

_You will be surprised what you can do with a greater variety of template guides. Have you had a look at my home page to see what I mean?_
Tom


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I make all my own template guides Tom.
I prefer not to see others guides as I have spent all my working life as a toolmaker and find some of the jigs I design and make are easier to use and a lot simpler than most others.
I've been making woodworking jigs since 1988 when I made them during lunch breaks using the engineering machines.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I recently went to one of our colleges here in the West and posted a problem (not really a problem) I asked the staff teaching woodwork how they would go about producing a shield which is a common item that could be made by the students and made as a presentation. 
I asked what tools and machinery would be required and the processes required to complete the project.
With your permission I would be interested on how the average woodworker would go about this problem. I am prepared to leave this for a week and maybe we can learn from each other passing on hints and tips etc. then I will put up my answer as to how I completed the project. I am interested on how the average woodworker would complete the shield.
I will produce a drawing for all to see.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

template tom said:


> I recently went to one of our colleges here in the West and posted a problem (not really a problem) I asked the staff teaching woodwork how they would go about producing a shield which is a common item that could be made by the students and made as a presentation.
> I asked what tools and machinery would be required and the processes required to complete the project.
> With your permission I would be interested on how the average woodworker would go about this problem. I am prepared to leave this for a week and maybe we can learn from each other passing on hints and tips etc. then I will put up my answer as to how I completed the project. I am interested on how the average woodworker would complete the shield.
> I will produce a drawing for all to see.
> Tom


Here is pic of shield I presented to the staff. Rounding over bit used for the edge treatment.
Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The way I would go about making the shield is to make a full sized pattern from 1/4" Masonite (tempered hardboard) and attach it to the back of the shield with double sided carpet tape. Then I would rough cut the shape with my cordless Makita sabresaw. To get the finished shape I would clamp the wood to the edge of my worktable and using a round over bit with a guide bearing follow the pattern.

Mike


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Mike for your reply. I would suggest that is how 90% of woodworkers would do the job and I was one of them some years ago. I have since developed this method where the template guides are used, not to make the shield larger by working your way round with a straight cutter.

With the process I have developed I would set up my material in a Jig Holder (Simple frame 400 x 300 x 40mm, constructed from 19mm Material) Instead of preparing a template (Male) I prepare a Female template. The material is secured in the frame with say three small screws from the back, then I insert my template (May require 2 Templates) and with the aid of a template guide and an extending rounding over cutter (Carb-I-Tool cutter) I would rout a couple of sides of the shield the reverse the template to rout the other two Sides. When the material is removed from the Jig Holder the shield is complete,
Tom


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

template tom said:


> I recently went to one of our colleges here in the West and posted a problem (not really a problem) I asked the staff teaching woodwork how they would go about producing a shield which is a common item that could be made by the students and made as a presentation.
> I asked what tools and machinery would be required and the processes required to complete the project.
> With your permission I would be interested on how the average woodworker would go about this problem. I am prepared to leave this for a week and maybe we can learn from each other passing on hints and tips etc. then I will put up my answer as to how I completed the project. I am interested on how the average woodworker would complete the shield.
> I will produce a drawing for all to see.
> Tom


How many of these are we making? Can I use a plunge round over router bit and a guide? I would assume we are cutting 4 or 5 - 8 X 8 shields and I can use the plunge round over router bit with a guide. 

1) I would make a fixture that has 2 sticks running parallel 10" apart down the internal shield pattern. These sticks will run with the grain of the finished shield. 

2) Using a 1 X 10 X 5 or 6 feet long slide your fixture on the 1 x 10 and mount it with nails into the edge of the board.

3) Mount your guide and set the depth of cut with the plunge round over bit. Set the depth so it doesn’t cut right through by about 1/16". Cut the first shield then remove the nails and move the fixture down the 1 X 10 to the next position fasten then cut. Move and cut until you have cut all of the shields

4) Using your planer flip the 1 X 10 on the back side and plane off the 1/16" If your careful when routing, your planer will release each of the shields as it removes the 1/16"and in the same board make shield frames from the external routing. Now you have the shields and shield frames all rounded over and ready to use.

That is how I would do it...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes we should be making a few.
No matter what method we adopt we will require to make a template of some sort. Usually a male template and in some instances there is no guarantee that both sides will be cut the same shape unless a single sided template is produced first then used as a pattern to rout them the same using a trimming cutter. Cutting Female templates the sides will be cut with the router exactly the same shield after shield.

I think I follow your method. Just one question. Are you using a 'Female Template' or a 'Male Template'? Drawings or sketches would help.

Would this leave one of your projects 'Shield' or 'Frame' with rounded corners?

Yes I agree not to cut all the way through as you suggested Instead of putting material through a thicknesser I used to use the trimming cutter to remove the 1/16" left on.

I now screw from the back of the Jig holding the material the I can rout all the way through.

Tom


----------

